# Hanne Popow problem to resolve



## abax (Apr 20, 2018)

I have the above plant that has been in bloom for months while growing a
very large climbing growth. It's been air layered and has produced a large
new growth. Great, however, the new growth has developed only one very
large root. I think I have to make a decision...to detach the new growth
and plant in something (sphagnum?) like my regular Phrag. mix. Or should
I make a trellis arrangement and just let it grow on up the trellis? I have
the room for such an arrangement, but it will be a tad awkward. Any suggestions will be welcome. This is a great plant and I don't want to
screw it up!


----------



## tomkalina (Apr 21, 2018)

Hi Angela,

Do you have a photo? If the single root is long and healthy, I wouldn't worry about potting up the new growth in fresh Phrag. mix, but a photo would be great. 

Thanks, Tom


----------



## abax (Apr 21, 2018)

Tom, I have no camera, cell phone and other such related objects. I found
out some time ago that such things are a large, deep hole for me...like
an addiction of sorts...have to have all electronics updated constantly...a
techno idiot.

Did you ever get all your repotting done???


----------



## tomkalina (Apr 22, 2018)

Repotting is finished except for the plants in bloom. I should have a division list by the end of next week unless the weather turns bad in which case I'll have it earlier.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 23, 2018)

Angela, phone a friend (they can photograph and post.)


----------



## NYEric (Apr 23, 2018)

On the trellis!? Really? Keep it like it was or plant it with some sphagnum just under the growth so it can set some more roots.


----------



## abax (Apr 23, 2018)

Eric, I air layered it some weeks ago with sphagnum. One (actually two) good
roots developed on the new lead. Today I unwrapped the air layered portion of the plant and discovered that the roots growing from the old growth, not
the new growth. Big Screw-Up. The new growth, almost as large as the blooming growth, had no roots and separated anyway. I potted the rootless
new growth in loose sphagnum because I didn't know what else to do. Oddly, the separated new growth had a very tiny nub of a new start on it.
Perhaps the thing will send out roots or I've killed them both. Actually, as
an after thought, the trellis might have been a better idea.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 24, 2018)

The new growth may send out a root, good luck.


----------



## Ray (Apr 24, 2018)

KelpMax?


----------

